# no wireless options in menuconfig

## intbrd

hi.

okay, its pissing me off now.

ive tried gentoo and git (sources) 3.7.1, 3.6.sth, 3.2 debian sources, and whole bunch of -ck and -pf sources. manual and genkernel. wherever im doing this the same problem happens.

there is no option for a wireless networking in menuconfig. while im just ignoring this my wireless interface wont show up (obviously). its just simple ath9k, wifi options should be visible in menuconfig. ive tried everything. even switching to funtoo instead of gentoo.

even if i compile with genkernel error with loading ath9k shows up while booting. later on i cant mordprobe it. there is no such driver. madwifi-ng wont compile

in menuconfig, there is no "Improved wireless configuration API" option to select. im using intel atom if it makes any change, its properly selected in 'march' in /etc/make.conf and in menuconfig.

im using atheros card, worked in every other distribution with precompiled kernel (and windows, and every livecd, even gentoo livecd). debian-sources (USE=binary) wont compile (genkernel). besides, i dont want them, these sucks.

its important to mention that this ath card works like a dream on gentoo (and every other) livecd (regular gentoo livecd minimal downloaded from gentoo.org mirror). no problem with connecting.

my hardware is hp mini. same thing happens when i do 'make menuconfig' from chroot or from installed os without net. i fcking love gentoo i and i want to have it. im using it for few years now on many machines. why is it happening? what can i do to repair this?

please help.

----------

## fturco

I'm using gentoo-sources-3.7.0 on my AMD64 system. The CONFIG_ATH9K option is in: Device Drivers > Network device support > Wireless LAN > Atheros Wireless Cards > Atheros 802.11n wireless cards support. As the help function shows, this option depends on: NETDEVICES && WLAN && ATH_COMMON && MAC80211.

----------

## intbrd

Thanks for such quick response. This is selected. The problem: there is no such option as 'improved wireless conf api' in menuconfig to select.

----------

## fturco

It seems it changed name. The real module name is CONFIG_CFG80211 and is now called "cfg80211 - wireless configuration API". It is in Networking support > Wireless. I had to Google a little bit in order to find it.

----------

## intbrd

still nothing

----------

